# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  tự chế  Mài đai nhám , Mài nhám vòng

## tranquanpc

Em dân Ít, nhưng đam mê thật sự là cơ khí chế tạo. lúc đầu định CNC nhưng chi phí cao quá em quất thủ công quả này luôn.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, khoa.address, Minh Phi Nguyen, minhdt_cdt10, ppgas, secondhand, solero, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Máy đẹp và tươm tất quá bác chủ.

----------

cokhiquangsang

----------


## tranquanpc

> Máy đẹp và tươm tất quá bác chủ.


tks Bác. vật vã mài em nó  lắm bác ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy đẹp và tuyệt đỉnh công phu

----------


## Tuấn

Ui, máy đẹp quá cụ chủ ạ. Cụ làm được con này thì CNC chỉ là .... muỗi  :Smile:

----------


## chetaocnc

Máy đẹp đó anh cần nhám vòng liên hệ em luôn

----------


## tranquanpc

> máy đẹp đó anh cần nhám vòng liên hệ em luôn


 bác cho em xin số st hoạc fb . Bửa giờ toàn dán nhám gổ mài sắt không à. Nhanh hết quá

----------


## tranquanpc

> Ui, máy đẹp quá cụ chủ ạ. Cụ làm được con này thì CNC chỉ là .... muỗi


 lúc đầu em định thiết kế để đi CNC  . sau khi tham khảo giá thấy cao quá nên làm thủ công luôn.

----------


## thuyên1982

máy đẹp quá bác chủ ui. bác có bản vẽ không cho em với!!

----------


## tranquanpc

> máy đẹp quá bác chủ ui. bác có bản vẽ không cho em với!!


lúc đầu định vẻ nhưng CNC mắc quá nên vẻ ra giất A0 rồi làm theo bác ạ. làm củng dể thôi có điều sắt 16mm bác gia công hơi cực tí. quan trong bác phải làm mấy cai puli chuẩn 1 tí, băc đạn tốt tí nha bác (vòng tua cao) kiên nhẩn tí là được thôi

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## chetaocnc

> bác cho em xin số st hoạc fb . Bửa giờ toàn dán nhám gổ mài sắt không à. Nhanh hết quá


add zalo 0902 734 458 đi anh

----------


## tranquanpc

> Ui, máy đẹp quá cụ chủ ạ. Cụ làm được con này thì CNC chỉ là .... muỗi


KKK.  chắc tại máy CNC bị lổi nên bị móp méo hơi nhiều bác ạ.

----------


## tranquanpc

> Máy đẹp và tuyệt đỉnh công phu


 TKS bác. bác làm em hận cái máy khoan ghê. nó nhaỷ như phê thuốc. cũng may là hơn 100 lổ chỉ trật có 1 cái.

----------


## racing boy

máy của bác đỉnh cao quá, ko như con cóc ghẻ của em ,hj

----------

Gamo

----------


## tranquanpc

[QUOTE=racing boy;117906]máy của bác đỉnh cao quá, ko như con cóc ghẻ của em ,hj


[/QUOTE
Bác quá khen. dạo này làm ăn ế ẩm nên rảnh rổi  giết thời gian thôi bác.  chứ đúng dân cơ khí họ có đầy đủ máy móc làm bài bản hơn nhiều.

----------


## Tuấn

> Máy đẹp đó anh cần nhám vòng liên hệ em luôn


Hì hì bác cho em cái giá vào chỗ kín với, em cần loại khi gập vào thì dài 900 và 3000 ợ.

@ bác chủ, mấy quả lô bác nên tiện bom bê nó đi 2-3 ly, khi chạy băng nhám sẽ không bị chạy sang 2 bên.
Nếu tốc độ động cơ của bác là 2900v/ph thì quả lô gắn vào động cơ cần đường kính khoảng 200-220mm. Như vậy mới đạt vận tốc cắt của giấy nhám. Chậm hơn cũng được nhưng chóng mòn giấy nhám và không ăn vật cần mài.

----------

haignition

----------


## tranquanpc

> Hì hì bác cho em cái giá vào chỗ kín với, em cần loại khi gập vào thì dài 900 và 3000 ợ.
> 
> @ bác chủ, mấy quả lô bác nên tiện bom bê nó đi 2-3 ly, khi chạy băng nhám sẽ không bị chạy sang 2 bên.
> Nếu tốc độ động cơ của bác là 2900v/ph thì quả lô gắn vào động cơ cần đường kính khoảng 200-220mm. Như vậy mới đạt vận tốc cắt của giấy nhám. Chậm hơn cũng được nhưng chóng mòn giấy nhám và không ăn vật cần mài.


có bom đấy bác. tại góc chụp ko thấy thôi. hình em chụp lúc chưa boc cao su cho mấy quả lô . bác dùng việc gì mà băng nhám to vậy 900 x 3000.

----------


## tranquanpc

> Máy đẹp và tươm tất quá bác chủ.


cảm ơn bác

----------


## quangthuan

> Em dân Ít, nhưng đam mê thật sự là cơ khí chế tạo. lúc đầu định CNC nhưng chi phí cao quá em quất thủ công quả này luôn.


bạn cho mình hỏi mấy con lăn kia mua ở đâu vậy ạ.

----------


## Bryan_281989

Khi nào a chạy máy cho e xin cái clip để nghiên cứu với ạ. Tks a nhiều

----------


## tranquanpc

> bạn cho mình hỏi mấy con lăn kia mua ở đâu vậy ạ.


Mấy con lăn đó bác ra thợ tiện đặt theo yêu cầu của mình bác ạ, dặn họ là máy em làm vòng tua rất cao nên tiện thật chuẩn chứ không chạy tua cao mág bị rung, băng naám chạy không đều.

----------

quangthuan

----------


## tranquanpc

> Khi nào a chạy máy cho e xin cái clip để nghiên cứu với ạ. Tks a nhiều


ok bác.  hôm nào dọn kho xong test liền

----------


## tranquanpc

Đây bác. em đang đặt thép để làm nên test tạm quả nhám gổ, em tự dán luôn

----------

cnclaivung, Ga con, Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen, Tuấn

----------


## CNC abc

> Đây bác. em đang đặt thép để làm nên test tạm quả nhám gổ, em tự dán luôn
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB0D...7-93mu&index=1


Cái này bác chủ gắn thêm trục xy điều khiển tự động cho cụm gá phôi nữa là đạt yêu cầu sản xuất hàng loạt luôn đó.
Ủng hộ bác.

----------


## Tuấn

Chúc mừng bác, máy chạy hơi chậm nên mài lâu quá với lị chóng mòn giấy nhám lắm, mà bác dán được giấy nhám luôn à ? bác bày cho em với được không ợ ?

----------


## secondhand

Máy cụ trong ngon phết, mà sao mài thấy chậm quá vậy cụ

----------


## tranquanpc

máy dùng tua chậm nên mài chậm bác ạ. khi nào mua được biến tầng thì đổi moto luôn. dán  nhám thì nhiều cách mình có làm vài cách trên mạng thì mài dể vấp dao. bác tìm 1 miếng vài mỏng tốt dán như cách dán bằng keo cường lục là ok. keo con chó củng được  nhưng dùng gổ thì tốt chứ sắt thì nhanh bung.

----------


## tranquanpc

> Máy cụ trong ngon phết, mà sao mài thấy chậm quá vậy cụ


đang chạy moto vong tua chậm ạ. khi nào mua được biến tầng em đổi moto luôn bác ạ

----------


## tranquanpc

> Cái này bác chủ gắn thêm trục xy điều khiển tự động cho cụm gá phôi nữa là đạt yêu cầu sản xuất hàng loạt luôn đó.
> Ủng hộ bác.


TKS bác. bận quá nên chưa làm được gì.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Con máy đẹp. Lưu ý bác chủ, không nên hút thuốc kiểu vừa ngậm vừa làm việc, vì như thế ...lông mày chóng rụng  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tranquanpc

> Con máy đẹp. Lưu ý bác chủ, không nên hút thuốc kiểu vừa ngậm vừa làm việc, vì như thế ...lông mày chóng rụng


kkk Ghi Nhận. TKS bác. em nghiện thuốc lá nặng lắm rồi bác ạ

----------


## tranquanpc

> Chúc mừng bác, máy chạy hơi chậm nên mài lâu quá với lị chóng mòn giấy nhám lắm, mà bác dán được giấy nhám luôn à ? bác bày cho em với được không ợ ?


chưa mua được biến tầng nên để moto chậm tua bác ạ.  nhám mà em đang chạy là loại nhám gổ đó bác. dán bằng miếng vải thật mỏng, keo con chó , bác dán như kiẻu dán băng keo cường lục là chạy được, còn dán theo kiểu trên mạng em có làm  6,7 lần toàn bị vấp và nhảy, cơ bản là không bền như dán keo sợi thủy tinh . dán chỉ chạy tạm thôi

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> chưa mua được biến tầng nên để moto chậm tua bác ạ.  nhám mà em đang chạy là loại nhám gổ đó bác. dán bằng miếng vải thật mỏng, keo con chó , bác dán như kiẻu dán băng keo cường lục là chạy được, còn dán theo kiểu trên mạng em có làm  6,7 lần toàn bị vấp và nhảy, cơ bản là không bền như dán keo sợi thủy tinh . dán chỉ chạy tạm thôi


Em đã thử dán bằng keo sợi thủy tinh cũng bị bong bác ui. Nhám gỗ mài kim loại cũng tốt mà bác, em cũng dùng đủ loại rồi mà thấy nhám gỗ mài kim loại tốt hơn ( sắc, bền hơn ) nhám chuyên cho kim loại. Cũng không rõ tại sao nữa. Bình thường thì đồ chuyên nó phải tốt hơn chứ nhỉ ?

Trên mạng họ dán bằng keo dán gỗ titebond, để hôm nào em thử xem. Chỗ em làm có khoảng chục cái máy mài băng nhám, em tự chế thôi, loại mài hai đầu rồi dán vào nhau em mua về thì mài nửa ngày mới hỏng, còn loại dán bằng băng sợi thủy tinh cũng mua về thì chỉ 30 phút máy tự động nó dí là toét tòe loe ra.

Cái trò mài băng nhám này hay phết, em đang chế thêm chục con nữa rồi cho nó tự chạy chơi, đỡ khối công thợ đấy bác. Nếu bác dùng ít thì không sao, còn chạy nhiều nên mua mô tơ to to tí cho nó đủ lực ( 4,5kw - 11,5kw, 2800 v/ph)

----------


## tranquanpc

[QUOTE=Tuấn;121005]Em đã thử dán bằng keo sợi thủy tinh cũng bị bong bác ui. Nhám gỗ mài kim loại cũng tốt mà bác, em cũng dùng đủ loại rồi mà thấy nhám gỗ mài kim loại tốt hơn ( sắc, bền hơn ) nhám chuyên cho kim loại. Cũng không rõ tại sao nữa. Bình thường thì đồ chuyên nó phải tốt hơn chứ nhỉ ?

Trên mạng họ dán bằng keo dán gỗ titebond, để hôm nào em thử xem. Chỗ em làm có khoảng chục cái máy mài băng nhám, em tự chế thôi, loại mài hai đầu rồi dán vào nhau em mua về thì mài nửa ngày mới hỏng, còn loại dán bằng băng sợi thủy tinh cũng mua về thì chỉ 30 phút máy tự động nó dí là toét tòe loe ra.

Cái trò mài băng nhám này hay phết, em đang chế thêm chục con nữa rồi cho nó tự chạy chơi, đỡ khối công thợ đấy bác. Nếu bác dùng ít thì không sao, còn chạy nhiều nên mua mô tơ to to tí cho nó đủ lực ( 4,5kw - 11,5kw, 2800 v/ph)[/QUOTE


   em đang dùng con 1,5kw nhưng thấy nó khá mạnh không quá tải hay nóng moto, nếu có lên moto vong tua cao hơn em củng dùng tầm 2kw thôi. em đang tìm mua con nội địa và cái biến tầng nửa là được. với em nhu cầu thế là đủ rồi bác ạ. nhám thì mua cũng không mắc lắm , loại rẻ tiền thì nó hơi đảo tí thôi nhưng mối dán thì thấy an toàn. còn mua nhám xịn thì mắc quá với lại khi nào hoàn thiện thì củng mua để thư xem thế nào

----------


## tranquanpc

khoe con dao đi rừng câu cá

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jujZwBYZRVc

----------


## tranquanpc

Thưởng chomình bộ dao đi rừng câu cá

----------

CKD, solero

----------


## Hiepvo

> Đính kèm 39479Đính kèm 39480Đính kèm 39481Đính kèm 39482Đính kèm 39483Đính kèm 39484Đính kèm 39485Đính kèm 39486Đính kèm 39487
> 
>  Em dân Ít, nhưng đam mê thật sự là cơ khí chế tạo. lúc đầu định CNC nhưng chi phí cao quá em quất thủ công quả này luôn.


Máy thiết kế đẹp quá. Bạn có thể cho mình xin file thiết kế được ko? Thanks

----------


## anhduy0410

Con này mà đánh cho bánh lên xíu nữa thì tuyệt luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

